# Share expense in Louisiana



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

:bounce:I am wanting to take my daughter over to La to tuna fish (not tuna a piano) she is 20 and she can now out fish me. Was wondering if anyone else that had a daughter that is an avid fisher-girl that would want to go with and share expenses. I want to go on a Thursday or Friday, this would mean we would leave the afternoon before. I will pick up the place to stay and get us over there and back, leave from Santa Fe. I myself probably will not fish I am going just to watch my daughter wear herself out. Thank you for reading. Send me a message. FISH ON!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh ya just looking for one other team, dad and daughter or who ever and daughter. Thanks. I just want the girls to fish and have some fun.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Please remove!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Delete!!!!


----------

